# Alternative zu Kania 20



## jum_per (25. Oktober 2013)

So, Kania kann frühestens Ostern liefern und das ist uns eigentlich zu spät. Welche Alternativen würdet ihr empfehlen? 
Beinlänge hat er aktuell 49 cm. 

Woom und Stevens sind zu groß. 

Merida dakar race boy (9 kg)?
Orbea finde ich keine Gewichte. 
Cycletech keinen Händler und ziemlich teuer.

Er ist schon kleine Rennen auf dem 16er gefahren (Kokua) und hat echt Spaß, aber es ist einfach zu klein. Bei Training (Bambinigruppe) ist er immer der Letzte, weil alle anderen schon 20er Bikes haben. Dafür ist er technisch besser drauf (kleiner Trost).

Jemand einen guten Tipp?


----------



## trolliver (26. Oktober 2013)

Wenn es nur eigentlich zu spät ist, würde ich das "eigentlich" noch einmal überdenken. Wenn aus dem Weihnachtsgeschenk dann doch noch ein verspätetes Gemeinschafts-Weihnachts-Ostergeschenk werden kann, wäre das im Sinne der Fahrradbegeisterung des Kleinen sicher etwas Gutes.

Von den genannten und zur Wahl stehenden Alternativen empfinde ich keine als solche. Auch das Orbea, das ich selbst als solche gesehen hatte, wurde letztens hier im Forum im Vergleich zu Isla oder Kania glatt zerrissen. Wiegt auch wohll eher wie die anderen.

Frog fiele mir noch ein. Die vertreiben jetzt auch von Deutschland (Freiburg, Kugelblitz) aus. Das Moskito von MTB Cycletech ist ebenso wie die Velotraumräder noch zu groß für deinen Nachwuchs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (26. Oktober 2013)

Bestell das Kania als Fallback. Schau derweil nach gebrauchten (Beinn, Kania, ...). Wenn Du nix findest, gibs das neue halt erst Ostern. Besser 2 Monate später, als ein Kompromiss, über den ihr Euch 2 Jahre ärgert...

Moskito ist zu groß, lohnt also nicht danach zu suchen.


----------



## jum_per (26. Oktober 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Wenn es nur eigentlich zu spät ist, würde ich das "eigentlich" noch einmal überdenken. Wenn aus dem Weihnachtsgeschenk dann doch noch ein verspätetes Gemeinschafts-Weihnachts-Ostergeschenk werden kann, wäre das im Sinne der Fahrradbegeisterung des Kleinen sicher etwas Gutes.
> 
> Von den genannten und zur Wahl stehenden Alternativen empfinde ich keine als solche. Auch das Orbea, das ich selbst als solche gesehen hatte, wurde letztens hier im Forum im Vergleich zu Isla oder Kania glatt zerrissen. Wiegt auch wohll eher wie die anderen.
> 
> Frog fiele mir noch ein. Die vertreiben jetzt auch von Deutschland (Freiburg, Kugelblitz) aus. Das Moskito von MTB Cycletech ist ebenso wie die Velotraumräder noch zu groß für deinen Nachwuchs.




Frog schau ich mir mal an, danke. 
Bei Kania hieß es erst November, jetzt frühestens Ostern. Bestellt ist eins aber ich befürchte, dass sie Ostern auch nicht halten können. Aber ich hab schon kapiert, wirkliche Alternativen gibt nicht, leider.


----------



## jum_per (26. Oktober 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Bestell das Kania als Fallback. Schau derweil nach gebrauchten (Beinn, Kania, ...). Wenn Du nix findest, gibs das neue halt erst Ostern. Besser 2 Monate später, als ein Kompromiss, über den ihr Euch 2 Jahre ärgert...
> 
> Moskito ist zu groß, lohnt also nicht danach zu suchen.




Ok, danke. Kania ist vorbestellt (daher weiß ich, das es erst Ostern wird). Gebraucht ist nix zu haben, aussichtslos.


----------



## jum_per (26. Oktober 2013)

jum_per schrieb:


> Frog schau ich mir mal an, danke.
> Bei Kania hieß es erst November, jetzt frühestens Ostern. Bestellt ist eins aber ich befürchte, dass sie Ostern auch nicht halten können. Aber ich hab schon kapiert, wirkliche Alternativen gibt nicht, leider.





Also das frog 52 ist preislich sicher ok, kann man aber nicht probesitzen. 8,8 kg sind sicher auch gut für den Preis. Das schauen wir uns mal näher an, kann ja Kugelblitz mal anfragen. Freiburg ist nur leider zu weit für uns.


----------



## trolliver (26. Oktober 2013)

Ja, daß sie nur in Freiburg verfügbar sind, habe ich denen auch schon angekreidet. Ansonsten machen sie wirklich einen guten Eindruck. Die Einstiegshöhe von 52cm Innenbeinlänge würde ich an deiner Stelle ignorieren. Du sagst ja, dein Kleiner fährt technisch gut, da wird es ihm nicht das geringste ausmachen, nicht mit dem flachen Fuß auf den Boden zu kommen, sondern nur mit dem Vorderfuß. Das ist bei Philipp ohnehin immer so mit seinen kurzen Stumpen. Sobald er den Fuß etwas anwinkeln kann beim aufstellen, stelle ich den Sattel höher.


----------



## Ann (26. Oktober 2013)

wenn er wirklich sehr gut und sicher fährt, ist bei der innenbeinlänge bestimmt noch luft.  meiner maus hätten laut size chart vom isla 24er auch ein paar cm gefehlt, aber sie kommt knapp mit den zehenspitzen runter. sie stört das überhaupt nicht und sie fährt wie der sausebraus  beim 20er cube hat das fahren jetzt schon seltsam ausgesehen, weil die knie so hoch gingen.... sie ist vom 24er total begeistert und hat es durch das geringe gewicht auch super im griff. wenn du es online in freiburg bestellt, hast du doch eh 14-tage rückgaberecht, oder? dürfte also kein risiko sein.


----------



## siq (28. Oktober 2013)

ich würde mir mal das ansehen 
http://www.stevensbikes.de/2013/index.php?bik_id=146&cou=DE&lang=de_DE


----------



## jum_per (28. Oktober 2013)

siq schrieb:


> ich würde mir mal das ansehen
> http://www.stevensbikes.de/2013/index.php?bik_id=146&cou=DE&lang=de_DE



Das haben wir am Anfang in die engere Auswahl gezogen, ist aber zu groß.


----------



## Floh (28. Oktober 2013)

Was ist mit dem Commencal Ramones?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11053615&postcount=1533


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H1man (28. Oktober 2013)

Hi, sind alle Räder die am 10. November in Hamburg ankommen schon verkauft??
Ich habe eins vor ca. 6 Wochen direkt bei Hr. Fischer bestellt. Unser 2. Kania twenty......
LG
Andreas


----------



## H1man (28. Oktober 2013)

SpÃ¤testens Ende November sind alle Modelle wieder lieferbar!
Sixteen leider erst ab 2014â¦

So steht es auf der Homepage.....
http://www.kaniabikes.eu/

LG
Andreas


----------



## jum_per (28. Oktober 2013)

H1man schrieb:


> Spätestens Ende November sind alle Modelle wieder lieferbar!
> Sixteen leider erst ab 2014
> 
> So steht es auf der Homepage.....
> ...



Naja inzwischen sind sie bei Dezember. Das betrifft die Nachlieferung der 2013er Modelle, die 2014er gibt es erst nach Ostern. Haben inzwischen Glück gehabt und bei Follow me eins von der Nachlieferung vorbestellen können. Hoffen jetzt, dass es auch klappt zu weihnachten.


----------



## jum_per (28. Oktober 2013)

H1man schrieb:


> Hi, sind alle Räder die am 10. November in Hamburg ankommen schon verkauft??
> Ich habe eins vor ca. 6 Wochen direkt bei Hr. Fischer bestellt. Unser 2. Kania twenty......
> LG
> Andreas



Ja alle weg. Hab bei Follow me eins vorbestellen können (wird aber Dezember).


----------



## Kai-Bike (28. Oktober 2013)

Hat denn wer eine Info ob es beim 2014er wesentliche Unterschiede geben wird?


----------



## jum_per (28. Oktober 2013)

Kai-Bike schrieb:


> Hat denn wer eine Info ob es beim 2014er wesentliche Unterschiede geben wird?



Ja, Herr Fischer hat mir gemailt:
Es gibt 2014 ein 20 small (Größe wie das alte 20) und ein 20 large (in etwa wie das 24 small jetzt). Preise bleiben. Gewichte weiß er noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kai-Bike (28. Oktober 2013)

Danke

Na wir wollens unterm Baum liegen haben, bekomme wohl noch ein20er aus 2013  aus Dresden


----------



## hamsteralex (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich stand vor dem gleichen Dilemma. Daher habe ich mal ein bisschen gesucht und bin beim Orbea MX 20 Team hängen geblieben, weil es unter 9kg wiegt!!! 

Nach einem direkten Vergleich bei dem der zukünftige Pilot mitentscheiden sollte...war seine Entscheidung eindeutig für das Orbea ausgefallen. Es hat ihm schlichtweg besser gefallen. Außerdem kann Orbea liefern und sein neues Rad steht schon beim Händler und wartet nur darauf, dass ich mal vorbeifahre und es abhole.

Außerdem ist das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis beim Orbea meiner Meinung unschlagbar. Pimpen kann man ja immer...und das macht dem Papi auch viel Freude!!!


----------



## hamsteralex (28. Oktober 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Auch das Orbea, das ich selbst als solche gesehen hatte, wurde letztens hier im Forum im Vergleich zu Isla oder Kania glatt zerrissen. Wiegt auch wohll eher wie die anderen.



Ok...? In welchem Beitrag war das denn?


----------



## trifi70 (28. Oktober 2013)

Was ich erinnere war ein Orbea Grow 2, welches nicht gut wegkam: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=11027520#post11027520

Zu Kania: die Webseite ist leider nicht immer gleich auf dem neusten Stand. Ich würde parallel mehrere Händler aus der Liste nachfragen. Je nachdem wann und wieviel sie ordern, hat der eine halt mehr Bikes, ein anderer keine mehr zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt. Die momentane Situation ist etwas nervenaufreibend, aber nicht nur für uns Kunden. Man versetze sich auch gerne mal in die Lage der Händler oder des Herstellers...


----------



## hamsteralex (28. Oktober 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Was ich erinnere war ein Orbea Grow 2, welches nicht gut wegkam: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=11027520#post11027520



Das Orbea Grow hat ein völlig anderes Konzept. Das Grow mit einem Kania oder Isla zu vergleichen ist in etwa so sinnvoll wie Dacia und Audi zu vergleichen.

Das MX ist eigentlich die Konkurrenz zu Isla oder Kania...und wie gesagt, Orbea kann liefern und liefert auch nach Deutschland.


----------



## Ann (28. Oktober 2013)

naja, der händler oder hersteller will mal in allererster linie eines - nämlich verkaufen. es war doch aber auch abzusehen, daß der ansturm auf kania höher wird, nachdem isla def. nicht mehr liefert. ist halt schon schade, wenn anfragen dann extrem schleppend beantwortet werden, aussagen wage sind etc.. mich persönlich schreckt sowas immer ab, aber gut, dass muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

beim orbea würde mich mal das tatsächliche gewicht mit pedalen etc. interessieren. meiner erfahrung nach, waren viele gewichte von den massenherstellern nett "gepimpt"


----------



## hamsteralex (28. Oktober 2013)

Also...wenn ich mich recht erinnere, liegt das Orbea MX 20 Team laut unabhängigen Wägungen von Forenmitgliedern bei 8,8kg bis 8,9kg. 

Das sind schon mal ganz anständige Werte wenn man das in Relation zum Preis setzt.


----------



## Ann (28. Oktober 2013)

gut, wenn es hier schon mehrmals gewogen wurde, müßte es ja passen. war nur verwundert, denn bei fahrrad.de wurde es z.b. mit 10 kg angegeben


----------



## trifi70 (28. Oktober 2013)

hamster, ich habe lediglich versucht, wertfrei aus der Erinnerung das passende Posting zu liefern. Dass die nicht vergleichbar sind, ist mir klar. Zum Team sind mir keine negativen Berichte bekannt. Ich vermute, dass trolliver den von mir geposteten Beitrag meinte. Falls nicht, wird er noch einen Link nachreichen können.

Ann, ich habe es schon mehrfach versucht zu erklären, dass die Anzahl der gelieferten Räder nicht so einfach skalierbar ist. Wer würde nicht gerne (mehr) Geld verdienen, aber watt nich is is halt nich... Man kann jetzt murren oder versuchen, eines zu ergattern. Warum es so einen Zustand in einer Marktwirtschaft genannten Wirtschaftsform überhaupt geben kann, müsste man mal einen BWLer fragen.  Mich nervt es tierisch, dass man allen Mist in diversen Budget-Ausführungen direkt zum wieder Wegwerfen kaufen kann, aber wirklich gute Produkte gibt es entweder gar nicht (mehr) oder wie früher im Oschten nur als Bückware bzw. mit Wartezeit.


----------



## oliverb. (28. Oktober 2013)

das müsste das 24er sein...das hat wohl um 10 kg. Was sagen denn die Spezies hier zum orbea 24 Zoll im Vergleich zum frogg in 24?
http://www.frogbikes.com/lightweight-kids-bikes/hybrid-bikes/frog62.aspx

Gruß und Dank
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ann (28. Oktober 2013)

nö, war das 20er siehe http://www.fahrrad.de/orbea-mx-20-dirt-rotschwarz-343212.html modelljahr 2013, das 24er ist mit 11,5 angegeben http://www.fahrrad.de/orbea-mx-24-xc-rotschwarz-343182.html 
deswegen hätte mich ja das tatsächliche "fahrfertige" gewicht interessiert.


----------



## trifi70 (28. Oktober 2013)

Des is doch aber des Dirt und nicht des Team. Das ist leichter (und sieht IMHO auch besser aus).


----------



## Ann (28. Oktober 2013)

stüüümmmmtt, sorry, ich war jetzt nur auf dem MX und hab nicht mehr auf team oder dirt geschaut, da ich team gegoogelt hatte


----------



## LenaLi (28. Oktober 2013)

Auf dem 16er von Kokua hat er echt Spaß; warum denn nicht das LIKEtoBIKE 20 (kokua)?


----------



## trolliver (28. Oktober 2013)

hamsteralex schrieb:


> Ok...? In welchem Beitrag war das denn?



Ja, ich meinte das von Trifi verlinkte Zitat. Daß es dabei um das Grow geht, hatte ich nicht mehr in Erinnerung, sorry. Ich hatte mich nur gewundert, daß ein Orbea überhaupt so schlecht wegkommt.

Das 20Team ist tatsächlich etwas ganz anderes und käme für mich nach wie vor auch in Frage, hätte ich nicht selbst aufgebaut.


----------



## limegreen rocky (2. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich muss etwas Platz schaffen und habe noch ein unbenutztes MTB Cycletech Moskito Bzzz hier. Letztes Jahr zu Weihnachten doppelt gekauft. Das Rad ist mit Shimano-XT ausgestattet und wiegt ECHTE 8kg. Ladenpreis war 800€.

Ich würde es für 380€ abgeben. Standort Berliner Süden.

Beste Grüße
Tom


----------



## michfisch (2. Januar 2014)

limegreen rocky schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich muss etwas Platz schaffen und habe noch ein unbenutztes MTB Cycletech Moskito Bzzz hier. Letztes Jahr zu Weihnachten doppelt gekauft. Das Rad ist mit Shimano-XT ausgestattet und wiegt ECHTE 8kg. Ladenpreis war 800€.
> 
> ...


*BIKEMARKT!!!!*


----------



## trolliver (2. Januar 2014)

Gutes Angebot!! Wäre ich auf der Suche, würde ich zuschlagen!


----------



## trifi70 (2. Januar 2014)

Prima Angebot, hätt ich nicht schon eins, ich würds direkt morgen bei Dir abholen!  Tipp: stell das im Bikemarkt oder bei den Kleinanzeigen ein und verlange einen fairen Preis. 380 ist ja fast geschenkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## limegreen rocky (2. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

Danke fürs Feedback.

Wie geht das mit dem Bikemarkt? Habe schon geschaut, aber keine Einstellfunktion gefunden.

Was wäre denn ein "sinnvoller" Preis?

Die Dinger sind wirklich gut, weil die Kids darauf wie auf einem sportlichen Fahrrad sitzen können ... die Geometrie ist 1:1 von Erwachsenenbikes 'runterskaliert ... und aufgrund des niedrigen Gewichts fahren die Kinder erstens sehr gern Rad und zweitens sind auch wirklich lange Fahrten möglich, ohne das geklagt wird.

By the way: Weiß jemand, wo ich einen richtigen Cyclocrosser für einen 10jährigen finden kann? Habe das Netz bereits rauf und runter gesucht


----------



## trifi70 (2. Januar 2014)

Ist es schon gefahren oder im Neuzustand? 500 sollten doch mindestens drin sein, wenns die höherwertige Version ist. In neu gibts die auch gar nicht mehr zu kaufen.

Selbst eingestellt habe ich noch nichts. Glaube man muss Voraussetzungen erfüllen für die Freischaltung. Es gibt aber hier im Kinderforum einen Suche/Biete-Thread.

Beim Rennen in Lorsch letztens habe ich so einige Juniorinnen auf viel zu großen Crossern gesehen. Das ist leider so, weil es keine kleinen von der Stange gibt. Probleme sind dann fehlende Fußfreiheit und schlechtes Handling. Hatte mal drüber nachgedacht meiner Frau einen Crosser auf 26" Basis aufzubauen. Ergebnis war: möglich, aber Rahmen wird auf Maß gebaut werden müssen. Vorzugsweise Stahl wegen der besseren Optik der dünnen Rohre. Es muss ja alles etwas kleiner werden... Reifen und Felgen gäbe es, Lenker auch. Für Kinderhände müsste man noch schauen, welche Ergos/STI/DoubleTap die beste Ergonomie für kleine Hände bieten.

Kinderradhersteller drauf angesprochen: abgewinkt, viel zu kleiner Markt... 24" Rennrad in preiswerter Ausführung (400 Eur) habe ich aber schon gesehen. Nur passen da keine Cross-tauglichen Reifen drauf.


----------



## trolliver (3. Januar 2014)

Ich würde es sogar mit 600 versuchen. Das Ding ist ja neuwertig und sollte auch gesucht sein. Zwischen 5 und 600 auf jeden Fall. Handeln kann man immer noch  - und würde ich als Käufer auch immer tun.

Zum Verkaufen mußt du dich offiziell anmelden über die entsprechenden Links, das kostet 5€, dann wird dir ein Code postalisch zugeschickt, den mußt du eingeben, dann bist du freigeschaltet. Und nicht verzagen, wenn die ersten vier Wochen keiner anbeißt. 

Nachtrag: ach ja! Ich weiß nicht ob es mit der Freischaltung zusammenhängt, aber seither kann mein Postfach ein paar hundert PNs verkraften. Vorher war es limitiert auf 100.


----------

